# i have a question about the nissan skyline r34 vspec II rims?



## elusivemax91 (Jul 15, 2004)

I would like to know all the information on the 17 x 8 rims like offset of the rim and anything else someone can tell me about it. If any of you guys from DNE or HNE know i am a member of the soon to be ONE. I would appreciate


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

R34 vspec II come with a 18 inch rim but I think its a Nismo GT style wheel, not the 6 spoke forged one. 

R34 GTR rim size is 18x9 offset +30
R34 GT-T rim size is 17x7.5 offset +40
R33 GTR rim size is 17x9 offset +30
R32 GTR rim size is 16x8 offset +30


----------



## elusivemax91 (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks for the info man cuz i am planning on putting them on my maxima se as i have seen some gts rims on a maxima so i beleave that they should fit just like the gts rims did as the bolt partten hopefully shouldnt be any different than the gtr bolt pattern. i was speaking about the 6 spoke skyline rim. 

but i do have one question. how exactly does the offset work i do not understand that part and would like to know so that i may understand it.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

i want r33 gtr rims


----------



## midnightsky69 (Aug 29, 2006)

Sort of along the lines of Skyline rims.

What is the PCD of the rims? Is it smaller or bigger then 5.5"

Thanks. And sorry for the gravedig.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

The wheels are all the same on all R34 GTR models from GTR to GTR V-spec etc.

Only car that was for sale with different wheels was the Z Tune.

And they are 18inch not 17's


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Dont Maximas have tiny guards/fenders? Your gonna need major flarage to fit R34 GTR rims!!!


----------

